# Rally I,s



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I thought in a previous thread someone was looking for Rally I's. They are 14" however. Just an FYI.

eBay Motors: 65 66 67 68 Pontiac Rally I Wheels Orig GTO Firebird (item 110343715622 end time Feb-01-09 13:25:06 PST)


----------

